# Minimum Wage - Entitlements ?



## andrew1977 (15 May 2013)

Hi 
Trying to help out a kind person who works as a sub contractor in our company. I need to ask for some pointers and advice from you all as she is struggling very badly, and I am not sure if she is entitled to any additional support .


Scenario : Working 31 hours per week cleaning , on minimum wage. Paying any contributions due from her wages. Renting with her partner, they pay the rent in full each month .
She is struggling health wise and her medical bills are racking up and cannot afford to go the doctors /medication .

Has been working for over 9+ years in Ireland , always been on the lower wage/minimum wage.

Is there anything I can do to point her in the right direction for further assistance/help ?

She is looking for additional work at present but finding it hard to get some and with poor health finding it extremely tough.

Thanks for any pointers you can give.


----------



## SarahMc (16 May 2013)

She should certainly apply for a GP visit card, she might even qualify for a medical card depending on her partners income.


----------



## andrew1977 (16 May 2013)

SarahMc said:


> She should certainly apply for a GP visit card, she might even qualify for a medical card depending on her partners income.


 

Thank you very much for the reply and information, I shall check it out online for her and pass on the details of what she need to do.

Thanks again ,


----------



## pudds (16 May 2013)

She might get  help  from the Supplementary Welfare Scheme,
http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Supplementary-Welfare-Allowance.aspx

If any children then may be entitled to Family Income Supplement:

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/275_Family-Income-Supplement.aspx


----------



## andrew1977 (16 May 2013)

pudds said:


> She might get help from the Supplementary Welfare Scheme,
> http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Supplementary-Welfare-Allowance.aspx
> 
> If any children then may be entitled to Family Income Supplement:
> ...


 

Thanks to you also, i shall pass on your links and see what way best I can help her, if any.


----------



## gipimann (16 May 2013)

As she works 31 hours per week, she is considered to be in full-time employment and  will have no entitlement to Supplementary Welfare Allowance regardless of her income.


----------



## andrew1977 (16 May 2013)

gipimann said:


> As she works 31 hours per week, she is considered to be in full-time employment and will have no entitlement to Supplementary Welfare Allowance regardless of her income.


 

Ok thanks for clearing that up

Looking at it, i think she may only be able to apply for a GP vist card or medical card.

Will give her the details and let her decide whats best.


----------



## SarahMc (16 May 2013)

Is she gets the medical card, she could also pay lower USC, so worth telling her employer.
It can also provide access to free part time education and training should she want to go down this route in her local VEC, through the Back to Education Initiative.


----------



## andrew1977 (17 May 2013)

SarahMc said:


> Is she gets the medical card, she could also pay lower USC, so worth telling her employer.
> It can also provide access to free part time education and training should she want to go down this route in her local VEC, through the Back to Education Initiative.


 

Thank you also for your reply.

I sat with her today to try offer her some help and options, I have told her to apply for her medical card first and take it from there.

If that is refused, then apply for the GP visit card.

A few others in work are trying to help out after I had a word with them, so lets see, not nice seeing so many people struggle really badly these days.


----------



## Sophrosyne (17 May 2013)

Hi Andrew,
I am sure we would all love to help.
Could you confirm whether this lady is employed or self-employed.


----------



## SarahMc (18 May 2013)

andrew1977 said:


> I sat with her today to try offer her some help and options, I have told her to apply for her medical card first and take it from there.
> 
> If that is refused, then apply for the GP visit card.
> 
> A few others in work are trying to help out after I had a word with them, so lets see, not nice seeing so many people struggle really badly these days.


she only needs to apply once, depending on her income/outgoings she will get either the medical card or the gP visit card or neither from the one application


----------



## SarahMc (18 May 2013)

Just to add, no it is absolutely rotten to see people, especially working people struggle.

I know quite a few people whose oil ran out a while ago and who haven't the money to refill.


----------



## andrew1977 (22 May 2013)

Sophrosyne said:


> Hi Andrew,
> I am sure we would all love to help.
> Could you confirm whether this lady is employed or self-employed.


 
Hi

Apologies for late reply, the lady is employed by a company.

Some slightly better news, a couple of us went to the boss in our place and he thinks he may be able to put maybe 1-2 hours extra work per day her way, which over the course of the week would be extra in her take home pay.

So we have managed to help somewhat for her, thanks again for all your help and replies.


----------



## Sophrosyne (22 May 2013)

Hi, 

There would be some obvious tax credits available – sometimes people are unaware of them.

Rent Credit - If she is renting from a private landlord,

Health Expenses – if she has already incurred medical expenses, e.g., doctors and prescription medicine bills.

If she has not claimed for these already, she can claim back for 4 years.


----------

